# Inhalt einer Liste auf nur ein Wert überprüfen ohne die Liste komplett zu interieren



## derErnesto (21. Dez 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Liste vom Typ ArrayList. In dieser Liste sind Einträge aus "false" und "true" Möglich, also vom Typ String und nicht boolean! 
Ich möchte jedoch aus der Liste folgende Information erhalten: Ist mindestens ein "true" enthalten?

Meine Vorgehensweise ist momentan wie folgt: 


```
List<String> list = new ArrayList<String>();
String value;
value = x.getValue();
list.add(value)
if(list.iterator().next().equals("false")
{
     Sysout("In der Liste ist kein Wert mit "true" enthalten");
}
```

Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit die Liste auf nur ein Wert zu überprüfen ohne die ganze Liste zu iterieren?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Gast2 (21. Dez 2010)

```
if (list.contains("true")) {
    System.out.println("Liste enthält true");
}
```
sowas?

Warum hast du Strings in der Liste wenn nur true oder false erlaubt sind? Soll das ne art bitset werden? Da gibts schon was fertiges


----------



## SlaterB (21. Dez 2010)

Information entsteht nicht durch Zauberei sondern durch harte Arbeit, 
wenn man etwas nicht anschaut, dann weiß man auch nichts darüber,
um den Inhalt einer Liste zu prüfen muss man sich schon dazu herablassen, auch jedes Element anzuschauen,

es gibt zwar die kurze Methode contains(), die macht dann eben intern nichts anderes

---

technisch eine Alternaive wäre, schon beim Befüllen der Liste die benötigte Information zu prüfen und in einem Klassenattribut zu speichern


----------



## tuttle64 (21. Dez 2010)

derErnesto hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Liste vom Typ ArrayList. In dieser Liste sind Einträge aus "false" und "true" Möglich, also vom Typ String und nicht boolean!
> Ich möchte jedoch aus der Liste folgende Information erhalten: Ist mindestens ein "true" enthalten?
> ...




ciao ernesto, die ArrayList enthält die Methode contains(), welche true oder false lilefert, je nachdem ob der Wert in der Liste enthalten ist.


----------



## derErnesto (21. Dez 2010)

mit solchen dummen fragen euch und eure kostbare zeit in anspruch zu nehmen ist eine beleidigung....
seit 20 minuten mache ich mir die gedanken wie das problem lösen kann und komme einfach nicht auf "contains"...

vielen dank und sorry für die dumme frage


----------



## Gast2 (21. Dez 2010)

An der Stelle sei dir einfach mal die API ans Herz gelegt 
List (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## tuttle64 (21. Dez 2010)

derErnesto hat gesagt.:


> vielen dank und sorry für die dumme frage




ist doch ok, in dieser unmenge von packages, interfaces, klassen usw. verliert man schnell mal den überblick. als java programmierer sollte man von diesem link viel gebrauch machen. mit den packages java.lang und java.util hat man schon einiges, was man als einsteiger benötigt.


----------

